#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Oekie Drive In Show

## Oekie

Sinds een goed half jaar heb ik mijn oude hobby weer opgepakt.....
Ben weer helemaal opnieuw begonnen en heb inmiddels deze drive in show opgebouwd... Graag jullie reactie!



Dit is de materiaal lijst:

- Dynacord Powermax 5 (Topkast staat normaal hoger dan op de foto)
- 2x Numark CDN-90
- Numark PPD-9000
- Sony MDS-E10 minidisc
- Beyer Dynamic Opus NE 500 S

- Martin detonator
- Martin Freekie 
- Showtec light-jockey
- 2x T-Balk met elk 4 par 56 spots
- 2x Martin Mania EF-1i
- Martin T-Rex
- 2x Martin MX-1 (Staat nog niet op de foto)
- Martin Atomic 3000

- 2x Showtec Snowbreeze
- 2x Martin Magnum 800

Inmiddels is de truss balk verlengd naar 5 meter op zo wat ruimte te krijgen voor de scanners.

----------


## DjFx

Tja nette show, precies waar wij ook kwa licht nara toe willen,

Maar toch nog 1 opmerking: ik zie toevallig een rookmachine in truss, HANG NOOIT JE ROOKMACHINE IN JE TRUSS (zie zoekmachine [:P] )
verder nette show or
Ga zo door!
[edit]
Volgens mij is 't geen rookmachine mja [/edit]

----------


## djbirdie

Ziet er netjes uit, zeker voor een show die pas een goed half jaar bezig is, ga zo door zou ik zeggen!

----------


## djbirdie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> 
> Maar toch nog 1 opmerking: ik zie toevallig een rookmachine in truss, HANG NOOIT JE ROOKMACHINE IN JE TRUSS (zie zoekmachine [=P] )



Volgens mij is/zijn dat (een) sneeuwmachine(s)

----------


## discover

nee dat is ggeen rookmachine maar een sneeuw/schuimmachiene kun je op de site van www.oekie.nl goed zien moet je fotoboek aan klikken en dan de 2de foto
 :Big Grin: [^]

----------


## Max

Mijn complimenten! Ziet er keurig en verzorgd uit.

----------


## Oekie

Ik ben nog van plan een derde element er tussen te zetten, maar ik weet nog niet wat voor apparatuur ik daar in wil. Iemand nog een suggestie????

----------


## DjFx

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djbirdie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFx_
> ...



Zie me edit, kwam ik inderdaad achter toen ik z'n site bekeek
Mijn fout! [V]

----------


## Bigfoot

Mooi meubel! Leuk geheel met omgeving/locatie!

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik vind dit nou een leuk uitziende show, geen hobby shit er in, niet te overdreven met het licht...En ik vind de naam buitengewoon geweldig! Ik weet niet hoe je erop komt...Ik vind hem geweldig! Een keer geen musicpower of happy sound(de mensen die dit als hun naam gebruiken, sorry...neem het niet verkeerd op!)een erg orginele naam...

----------


## Freaky Spike

Inderdaad, mijn complimenten

----------


## Dr. Edie

Inderdaad, hele mooie show! Ooit hoop ik ook zoiets te hebben  :Smile: 

Geen Moving Head's e.d. (geen geld voor, helaas..)

----------


## rene.derksen

Lekker compacte, echt een uitstaling van een oude echte drive-nn discotheek. En een rokmachine kan best in de truss, alsje weet hoe het moet. Ze worden niet voor niets met een haak geleverd (sommige dan) als je maar een bakje eronder hangt en de rookdoos rechthangt  :Wink:

----------


## Dr. Edie

Idd, een oude uitstraling geeft het  :Smile: 

Rookmachine liever niet in truss, zowieso die rook in je smoel.. Gewoon lekker op de grond, rook over de grond die langzaam naar boven stijgt. Je kan niet voorzichtig genoeg zijn.. Druppels die eruit vallen kunnen heet zijn  :Wink:  (ik weet het.. haha)

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Hele nette show. Eigelijk gewoon af. Misschien nog een keer wat andere statieven. Als je nog een deel bij je meubel wil zou je hier wat licht in kunnen doen of zo. Misschien led tubes of zo. Maar word een beetje druk dan denk ik. Of je laat hem leeg zodat je er kabels etc in kan doen. Ook handig, heb je geen loze ruimte.
Mijn complimenten!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## dj_lucv

Complimenten ook voor de goede foto. De meeste foto's zijn gewoon wat klikjes met een digitale camera. De foto die je post ziet er echter goed uit, voorzien van decoratie en verlichting enzovoorts. Goede promotie!

----------


## Oekie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Oekie_
> 
> Sinds een goed half jaar heb ik mijn oude hobby weer opgepakt.....
> Ben weer helemaal opnieuw begonnen en heb inmiddels deze drive in show opgebouwd... Graag jullie reactie!
> 
> 
> 
> Dit is de materiaal lijst:
> 
> ...

----------


## jorritje

Hey effe een Vraagje. Je heb veel het zelfde spul als mij ik weet dat het ook uit dezelfde winkel in waddinxveen komt. Maar wat ik effe wil weten he. Hoe vervoer jij je scanners je statieven en je atomic. Ik doe het mommenteel nog met dozen maar dat vind ik niks. maar waar ik ook effe benieuwd naar ben doe jij dit samen met Robert want die staat volgens mij op die ene foto te draaien.

Groetjes Jorrit

----------


## beyma

Iwan, kun jij mij een prijs e-mailen van die Sony minidisk die in jou rack zit ? 

Die rekwisieten, zijn die ook van jou, of hoorde dit bij de tent waar die foto is genomen ?

En by the weg, je show+spullen ziet er gelikt uit jongen !

----------


## Oekie

Nee ik doe het niet samen met robert.
Hij heeft een keer samen met mij gedraaid.
Ik vervoer alles met flightcases.
Wel een dure aanschaf maar voor het behoud van de apparatuur veel beter.
Ik heb 1 flightcase daar zitten de twee martin mx-1 in, 1 flightcase daar zitten de twee t4 balken in daar boven klik ik dan een lange case met daarin twee martin ef-1i de atomic en de t-rex. Dan heb ik nog om iedere rookmachine en sneeuwmachine een flightcase. En 1 grote rijdende case voor de bekabeling (stroom)

----------


## Ideedeluxe

HIer is gewoon geen kwaad woord over te zeggen (als je dat al zou willen...) Dit is hoe het hoort. Alles netjes voor elkaar, hier kunnen velen nog een voorbeeld aan nemen. Een leuke, originele naam, kwalitatief goede spullen. Top!

John

----------


## DJ.T

Ziet er inderdaad erg netjes uit.
Nog een paaltje tussen je subs en je tops en dat was het dan.

----------


## LuPuS

Mooi werk! Als je dan toch alles perfect wilt doen kan je misschien beschermhoezen laten maken voor je boxen? In een van zijn posts heeft hij gezegd dat hij normaal zijn tops hoger plaatst...

----------


## soundcheckfrits

t.o.p.p.ie    meer kan ik niet zeggen

----------


## Speakertje

Ziet er zeker heel netjes uit!!!!! Alles lekker compact, volgens mij past dit nog in een kleine bus??

----------


## jens

idd zeer nette show, en tja tegenwoordig als ik zelf ook wat koop spaar ik net zo lang dat ik er meteen een flightcase bij kan kopen of er zelf een kan bouwen....want dat dozen circus daar ben ik inmiddels nu gelukkig van af  :Wink:

----------


## xander100

En als goed kijkt zie je het rookertje op de grond staan.

----------


## Dj Jasper

Heb je de kisten zelf gebouwd?

----------


## Oekie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dj Jasper_
> 
> Heb je de kisten zelf gebouwd?



Nee deze heb ik laten maken.
Ik heb ze wel zelf verzonnen!

----------


## LJ_jacob

ik sluit me zeker aan bij iedereens mening, het is gewoon goed
let wel op iedereen, dat dit allemaal een hoop geld heef6t gekost, niet iedere beginnende drive in show kan zo strak beginnen, hoewel velen dat ongetwijfeld wel zouden willen :P

----------


## Juriaan

Ook sluit ik me erbij aan , echt netjes
Ben je nog van plann verder spullen bij te kopen????

----------


## Intamin_AG

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Oekie_
> 
> Ik ben nog van plan een derde element er tussen te zetten, maar ik weet nog niet wat voor apparatuur ik daar in wil. Iemand nog een suggestie????



Een ijstkast en een mp3 computer met controller  :Wink: [8D] 

Tis een mooi setje, trouwens ( als echte noob mag ik dit vragen) wat doet die detonator boven de rest van je lichtsturing? Ik bedoel niet van man wa mot je er mee , maar wat is het  :Wink:

----------


## DJ.T

De Detonator is gemaakt voor de Atomic.
Het is een strobe controller.

----------


## LodeS

De atomic is toch DMX? Kan je zo met je Freaky aansturen toch?
Of kan je met die Detonator meer..

----------


## stekelvarke

je kan hem idd met elke andere DMX sturing aansturen, maar de detonator is speciaal voor de attomic ontworpen.
hij heeft ook een paar ingeboude effecten/looplichtjes voor als je meerdere attompcs hebt.
van de martin site:
 -Dedicated remote control for Atomic strobe series  
 -Fader-controlled flash rate and intensity 
 -Single button for Detonator blinder effect 
 -Separate button for single flash and flash sync 
 -Chase effect operation with multiple units 
 -No external power necessary 
 -Easy set-up and operation

----------


## DJ_Compact

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Intamin_AG_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Oekie_
> ...



Een ijskast is wel relaxt ja, zeker met dit weer[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Trouwens Jos, sinds wanneer ben jij helemaal gek van Intamin? Ik dacht altijd dat je gek was op Vekoma banen :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp opgeschoond, SPL mag mij mailen met een bijzonder uitgebreide en onderbouwde uitleg over zijn reply die wat mij betreft volkomen de plank missloeg, dank aan diegenen die dit slappe onzin verhaal hebben ontkracht, om het onderwerp niet te vervuilen heb ik het geheel verwijderd.

Oeja, complimenten voor de naam en veel plezier met je keurige set natuurlijk Oeki!

Toppen van je pa wat hoger, levert dat erg ander klankbeeld op?
Kan me zo voorstellen dat je bij flink wat mensen voor je stack niet echt over de mensen heen komt.

----------


## discomidway

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> je kan hem idd met elke andere DMX sturing aansturen, maar de detonator is speciaal voor de attomic ontworpen.
> hij heeft ook een paar ingeboude effecten/looplichtjes voor als je meerdere attompcs hebt.
> van de martin site:
>  -Dedicated remote control for Atomic strobe series  
>  -Fader-controlled flash rate and intensity 
>  -Single button for Detonator blinder effect 
>  -Separate button for single flash and flash sync 
> ...



Srry hoor maar een looplicht met een atomic zie ik nog nie echt gebeuren. :S
Persoonlijk vind ik een atomic ook een effect wat je maar heel af en toe gebruikt. 
Weet je hoe irri het is als je in de zaal staat :S

Groeten ToM

----------


## DJ.T

En waarom zie je dat soort effecten met Atomics nog niet gebeuren?
Tom (Cyber) heeft vast nog wel ergens een filmpje online staan waar je dat effect kan zien.  :Wink:

----------


## LJ Tom

inderdaad. Looplichtje op atomic's, mits de dipswitchen goed staan gaat perfect via detonator.

Met slechts ééntje ga je natuurlijk hier geen effect van zien  :Wink:

----------


## Tkima

Ziet er gewoon zeer goed uit!!

Ik had nog even een vraagje: welke wind-up statieven gebruik je?

----------


## Oekie

Na weer een tijdje bezig te zijn heb ik mijn show weer eens wat uigebreid!

De complete show bestaat nu uit:

Geluid:
- Dynacord Powermax 5 + 2 extra Dynacord F8
- Dynacord am-12
- 2x Numark CDN-90
- Numark PPD-9000
- Sony MDS-E10 minidisc
- Beyer Dynamic Opus NE 500 S
- Alesis microverb 4

Licht:
- Martin detonator
- Martin Freekie
- Showtec light-jockey
- 2x T-Balk met elk 4 par 56 spots
- 2x Martin Mania EF-1i
- 2x Martin Mania DC1
- Martin T-Rex
- 4x Martin MX-1
- 2x Martin EFX500
- Martin Atomic 3000

Special effects:
- 2x Showtec Snowbreeze
- 2x Martin Magnum 800
- Après Ski Fanfare
- Streamer shooters
- Confettiblower

Hieronder nog een foto'tje.... (Binnenkort volgt er een nieuwe foto)

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Binnen een jaar zo veel veranderd (in positieve zin :Big Grin:  ). Heel netjes. Zoek de verschillen



En

----------


## Dr. Edie

Mooi  :Smile: 

Wel zou ikzelf de zwaailichtjes niet meer gebruiken, verder top..

----------


## Jamm Events

Sluit me bij de rest aan, ziet er keurig uit!!!
zou de zwaailichten niet weglaten, dit zie je niet vaak, vooral op deze manier ziet dat er naar mij mening ook gewoon gaaf uit, vooral in combinatie met de sneeuw, en een gewone gashoorn kan je het publiek (uiteraard met apres-ski muziek) helemaal gek maken. Wel zou ik de kleuren anders hangen, de linkse bar en de rechter tegen elkaar in, het principe:
rood geel blauw groen - groen blauw geel rood

----------


## showband

Een belangruike tip:

Als je bij het plaatsen van je speakers / achtergronddoek enz merkt dat je voor decoratie komt te staan. Kijk dan even of je met een kleine inspanning dat kan oplossen.

Zo had ik persoonlijk die vlinder-decoratie even naast de speaker verhangen. Nu staat je speaker zo ' in de weg' . Kleine moeite en voorkomt een hoop gezeik.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Sluit me bij de rest aan.

Dit zie je niet vaak!
Je hebt zelf fans voor je JEM's :Smile:  

En die LED tubes moeten er ook wel vet uit zien!
Misschien nog een keertje 2x 1 meter truss staand en dan movingheads dr op?

[edit]
Waar haal je trouwens dat 19" panel voor je Detonator vandaan?
Ik zoek dr al jaren 1tje!
[edit/]

----------


## jorritje

Dat paneltje kan je overal halen waar ze martin spul verkopen. Bij mijn op de rekening staat een: martin detonator 19" 2 HE plaat.


Groetjes

----------


## Jamm Events

> Dat paneltje kan je overal halen waar ze martin spul verkopen. Bij mijn op de rekening staat een: martin detonator 19" 2 HE plaat.
> 
> 
> Groetjes



Heb je je rekening dan wel goed gelezen?? 
Lijkt me niet dat dit plaatje 2HE is.. Kijk maar eens goed in vergelijking met het 1HE plaatje erboven op de foto.. :Wink:

----------


## Den Berte

welke statieven gebruik je om je truss op te leggen.
ik ben op zoek naar nieuwe vandaar.

----------


## jaspertje

hey
heb je met die Showtec Snowbreeze nog geen probleme gehad dat je spullen nat worden

want dat lijkt me ook wel wat

mvg jasper

----------


## DJP-BIM

Fan word vaak gebruike om de rook netter te verspreiden ipv één grote rookpluim.

De fan zorgt er van voor dat de rookdeeltjes verspreid worden door de ruimte,
dit is vaak ook fijner voor je gasten, deze lopen dan niet met de handen te wapperen als je even een pufje heb gedaan  :Wink:

----------


## Oekie

Hierbij de nieuwe foto's van mijn Drive in Show.







Geluid:
- Dynacord Powermax 5 + extra F8 sub.
- Dynacord am-12
- 2x Numark CDN-90
- Numark PPD-9000
- Sony MDS-E10 minidisc
- Beyer Dynamic Opus NE 500 S
- Alesis microverb 4

Licht:
- Martin detonator
- Martin Freekie
- Showtec light-jockey
- 2x T-Balk met elk 4 par 56 spots
- 2x Martin Mania EF-1i
- 2x Martin Mania DC1
- Martin T-Rex
- 4x Martin MX-1
- 2x Martin EFX500
- Martin Atomic 3000

Special effects:
- 2x Showtec Snowbreeze
- 2x Martin Magnum 800
- Après Ski Fanfare
- Streamer shooters

Voordat jullie beginnen te zeuren  :Smile: .... Het klopt dat de tekst "OEKIE" op zijn kop staat op het linker gedeelte van de disco bar. Dit is inmiddels veranderd!

----------


## Den Berte

ik lees dat je steamer shooters gebruikt.
het mag misschien stom zijn maar wat zijn dat en heb je er een foto van.

Mercikes

----------


## Baszza91

Je zou eventueel nog een paar meter truss meer kunnen kopen. Ik vind het er zo ''opelkaar zitten''. Misschien is het persoonlijk voor nog een paar extra meters.

Welke statieven gebruik je?

Maar voor de rest echt een toppie show. Ik ben echt super jaloers :Stick Out Tongue:  

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Ik ben ook erg benieuwd naar dat achterdoek...
veder vind ik het dr top uit zien, en zou graag een keer komen kijken :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 4uss

Ziet er goed uit! Maar wat zijn het voor kleurenfilters? Ik zie er een (roze) die al gewoon bijna wit is geworden (of lijkt dat zo?)
Verder zijn die kleine parretjes (Par-16 ofzo?) naar jou zelf toe wel schattig... ze staan alleen niet op je lijstje geloof ik?

----------


## Outline

Vind het er ook goed uit zien.
Zou alleen je Systeem Amp. inruilen voor 2 losse L-serie's en 'n DSP 244. Kan je je systeem een stuk beter fijntunen en je haalt er meer uit. Want op het moment haal je echt niet alles eruit wat er in zit! Ga maar 'ns naar een dealer en vraag maar eens naar een demo!

----------


## Outline

Ik zei het al in het andere topic:

Vind het er ook goed uit zien.
Zou alleen je Systeem Amp. inruilen voor 2 losse L-serie's en 'n DSP 244. Kan je je systeem een stuk beter fijntunen en je haalt er meer uit. Want op het moment haal je echt niet alles eruit wat er in zit! Ga maar 'ns naar een dealer en vraag maar eens naar een demo!

En zorg dat die foto's online komen!

----------


## mac tecson

Mooie show.

Maar wat moet je met twee CDN90 's. Ik zie ze ook zitten dus geen typefout zoals ik in eerste instantie dacht.

----------


## timleurink

Ik wil niet lopen zeiken, maar ik vind het erg rommelig allemaal en dan spreek ik met name over de truss.

|Groeten Tim

----------


## Dr. Edie

Hoezo een deel 2? Zie niet zoveel grote verschillen..

Enige commentaar idd zoals hierboven; de truss maybe.. Maar het valt wel mee vind ik. Ziet er verder goed uit.

----------


## DanoKK

Ik kan hier uren naar kijken niet normaal. Je hebt het goed voor elkaar!

Owja, ik zou alleen het een beetje opruimen, het ziet er een beetje rommelig uit, en misschien de truss wat verlengen.. maar dat werd al verteld!

GA ZO DOOR!

Een super compliment  :Big Grin:

----------


## stekelvarke

je show ziet er eg goed uit.
ik denk dat je qua licht al moet gaan kijken naar een nieuwe truss en statieven voor in de zaal. Verder wil ik jou de tip geven om meer te investeren in scans of movingheads inplaats van in effectjes want die zijn al erg goed vertegenwoordigd.
goed bezig!

----------


## Oekie

Ik zeg maar 1 ding.....
Waar blijven jullie foto's?????

----------


## sound-men

Zeer nette drive-in, niets op aan te merken  :Smile:  
vooral dat doek aan de achterkant van je meubel en lichten vind ik persoonlijk zeer origineel gedaan  :Smile:  ,
Mijn complimenten  :Cool:

----------


## jorritje

Hey ziet er top uit hoor. Op dit forum zit iedereen gewoon elkaar af te zeiken maar ik vind degene die zitten  commentaar te geven graag ook effe een foto van hun eigen show en hoe het dan beter moet. Iwan vind het toppie eruit zien hoor. 

Groetjes Jorrit

----------


## stekelvarke

> Op dit forum zit iedereen gewoon elkaar af te zeiken maar ik vind degene die zitten  commentaar te geven graag ook effe een foto van hun eigen show en hoe het dan beter moet.



Iedereen heeft nog steeds een eige mening die in vele gevallen nog terrecht is ook(hiermee bedoel ik zeker niet dat deze show lelijk is ofzo), hoe groot die persoon z'n show ook is. Ook zitten er heel wat mensen op dit forum die met andere dingen dan een drive in show bezig zijn dus die mensen zouden dan ook geen commentaar mogen leveren? Maarje gaat een beetje oftoppic denk ik.

----------


## Oekie

> Hey ziet er top uit hoor. Op dit forum zit iedereen gewoon elkaar af te zeiken maar ik vind degene die zitten commentaar te geven graag ook effe een foto van hun eigen show en hoe het dan beter moet. Iwan vind het toppie eruit zien hoor. 
> 
> Groetjes Jorrit



En daar kan ik wat mee!
Niet dat nutteloze commentaar van "Er hangt een kabeltje in beeld", "Wat moet je nou met 2 cdn-90", "Wat ziet het er rommelig uit".
Ik denk dat de foto een beetje een vertekend beeld weergeeft.
De foto is gemaakt tijdens het opbouwen... 
Naderhand hebben we de kabels netjes weggebonden!
De truss is 6 meter breed en ik kies er voor om niet breder te worden dan 6 meter.
Tja dan hangt het nou eenmaal vol als je alles ophangt.

Natuurlijk zijn er legio shows die er tien keer beter uit zien dan die van mij.
Maar aan alles hangt een prijs kaartje.
De één koopt een lada en de ander een mercedes!

Natuurlijk mag iedereen commentaar geven we leven tenslotte in een vrij land.
Alleen denk ik dat er af en toe commentaar wordt gegeven dat echt helemaal nergens op slaat. 
Maar ach het blijft iemands mening.... 

Nou ik ben van mening..... Ach laat ook maar!

----------


## discover

heel mooi gedaan mijn complimenten daar voor
hoelang ben je nu hier meej bezig :Confused:   (drive in)
ik ben zeker jaloers :EEK!:

----------


## DJP-BIM

ik zou graag ook wat informatie willen over het achterdoek met oekie erop 
zou je dat hier willen posten of even willen mailen .

verders ziet het er super uit

hoe bevallen die mania (wizzard look-a-like's)??

----------


## Speakertje

Zoals al zoveel gezegt ziet er top uit. Dat gezeur over kabels niks van aantrekken, welke party klant let daar nou op als ze een borrel op hebben. Zolang we er niet over vallen valt het niet op  :Wink: 

Op de foto "lijkt" het rommelig door die versiering die er voor hangt. En wat betreft de truss, je moet wel de ruimte hebben om het kwijt te kunnen en ik zie liever een volle dan een lege  :Big Grin:

----------


## stekelvarke

Nu we het toch over het achterdoek hebben, hoe wordt het doek(+kader) recht gezet(gehangen) aangezien ik nergens statieven ofzo ervoor zie?

----------


## Outline

@Oekie: Bedoelde de foto's op je site. Ben er gewoon nieuwsgierig naar! En ook beter 'n volle Truss dan 'n lege. En ik snap ook dat je niet breder wil dan 6m. Dit omdat je vrij regelmatig niet breder kunt! (wie heeft daar over nagedacht?)

Maar wat ik eigenlijk wil weten: doe je nog iets met dat versterker-idee? Ik kan je zwart op wit geven dat het echt de beste investering is die je kan doen!

----------


## Oekie

De achterwand hangt met dubbele klemmen vast aan twee stukken truss buis die vervolgens weer aan de truss hangen...
Zo simpel is het... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

De achterwand bestaat trouwens uit een bedrukte vlag met zeilogen, die d.m.v. elastieken in een aluminium frame wordt gespannen.

----------


## driesmees

Zorgt dat dan niet voor een groot moment op je truss?
(macht * machtarm = last * lastarm of zo?)


Ik maak een gokje:
als je 30cm truss gebruikt, en je afstand truss==>doek is 2m.
Je doekje weegt laten we zeggen 10kg.
Dan kom ik uit rond de 60kG. Ook krijg je torsing op je statieven. Met als risico dat ze omklappen...

Wil iemand mijn redenering eens nalezen voor ik ze in het groot zet? Dynamica is al een tijdje geleden voor me (jaartje of 3-4)

Het is toch deze opstelling hè?

/\....2m....
| ...........#
| ...........#
| ...........#
^


niet op de puntjes letten hé.
# = doek

_ is buis

| is statief

----------


## Oekie

En daar is oekie weer.......

Ook daar houden we natuurlijk rekening mee.

Dus hangt het doek niet op 2 meter zoals hierboven wordt gesuggereerd maar op 1 meter.

----------


## timleurink

Bij deze een foto van ons, omdat je er naar vraagt.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Zorgt dat dan niet voor een groot moment op je truss?
> (macht * machtarm = last * lastarm of zo?)



M linksdraaien = M rechtsdraaiend om het geheel in stilstand te houden.
M = l * F

M: Moment
l: Arm (lengte van belastingspunt tot ophangpunt = draaipunt)
F = Kracht

Fz = m * g

Fz: Zwaarte*kracht*
m: Massa (in kilogrammen)
g: valversnelling = 9,81 meters/seconde^2 (je mag voor het gemak met 10 rekenen).

Er kunnen nog andere krachten op werken. Zo kan er iemand tegenaan duwen/vallen of er zet ineens een tochtwind op die tegen het zeil aan blaast.  :Wink: 

Maar dit is pas een heel klein onderdeel van het riggen. Voor verdere theoriën erachter moet ik jullie doorverwijzen naar iemand die er meer verstand van heeft.  :Wink:

----------


## vdm-producties

> Bij deze een foto van ons, omdat je er naar vraagt.
> 
> 
> l



is het nou zo dat hier je strobo achter je scanners hangt? zo ja, dan verkloten je scanners het effect van je strobo :EEK!:  

En Oekie

prima show :Big Grin:   mijn complimenten :Big Grin:

----------


## kokkie

Hey Oekie, 

Heb ff je website bekeken, maar ziet er goed uit. Van mij hoor je geen commentaar op je showtje.
Welke zaal stond je toen je de foto's maakte die hier bij het topic staan? Komt me bekend voor, maar kan me ff niet meer voor me halen waar het is.

----------


## Oekie

Hey hallo. Weer es effe een paar nieuwe foto's posten voor het forum....





Hier nog een foto'tje van m'n bakfiets waar het allemaal mee vervoert wordt.

----------


## GoTMoRe

Zou ik je een tip mogen geven? Op al je foto's maak je geen gebruik van statieven voor je top's.

Zet je toppen eens op statief, boven het publiek uit. Zul je merken dat, vooral spraak, ook achterin de zaal nog eens verstaanbaar is.

----------


## Oekie

> Zou ik je een tip mogen geven? Op al je foto's maak je geen gebruik van statieven voor je top's.
> 
> Zet je toppen eens op statief, boven het publiek uit. Zul je merken dat, vooral spraak, ook achterin de zaal nog eens verstaanbaar is.



Bedankt voor de tip....
Maar hoeveel mensen nemen een powermax 5 set mee naar een feest voor 100 man???
Ik weet zeker dat ze het achterin ook hebben verstaan!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Hallo Oekie,

Alles ziet er zeer netjes uit. Je show siet er precies zo uit als je naam en logo je doen overkomen, rustig, feestelijk maar bovenal strak. 

Ik vind het altijd mooi als er een rustig, en klein functioneel meubel staat i.p.v. 10m breed. Toch een beetje new style.
Je bus is erg mooi trouwens!

----------


## StijnS

Ziet erg erg leuk en professioneel uit.
1 Ding: Hoeveel lichtjes heb je wel niet staan achter je meubel? :P
6? Lijkt "mij" een beetje overkill?

----------


## djempire

hey je show ziet er netjes uit.
maar het poppetje wat in je logo voorkomt is dat zelf getekend of heb je dat ergens vandaan gehaald?
want op index staat precies hetzelfde poppetje alleen dan zonder zonnebril, en hij heeft wat andere kleurtjes....... :Confused:

----------


## Oekie

> hey je show ziet er netjes uit.
> maar het poppetje wat in je logo voorkomt is dat zelf getekend of heb je dat ergens vandaan gehaald?
> want op index staat precies hetzelfde poppetje alleen dan zonder zonnebril, en hij heeft wat andere kleurtjes.......



Dit is voor het eerst dat ik nog zo'n poppetje tegen kom.... Ik heb het uit een clip art boek. Als je de officiele cd's/dvd's hebt gekocht, mag je dit gebruiken. Je ziet misschien wel eens een zonnescherm in een auto met het hoofd van mijn logo.... Dat kan kloppen dit heb ik ook al een aantal keer gezien..

----------


## dj-wojcik

geweldig eindelijk een nette en profesionele drive-in.

toch een vraagje, hoe en wie of wat heeft dat popje van jou ontworpen. zelf?

en hoe zit dit bij jou op de kist vast?

----------


## Oekie

> geweldig eindelijk een nette en profesionele drive-in.
> 
> toch een vraagje, hoe en wie of wat heeft dat popje van jou ontworpen. zelf?
> 
> en hoe zit dit bij jou op de kist vast?



 
Dank je wel voor je reactie!

Het poppetje is ontworpen door een reclame buro die heeft het uit een reclame boek dat vrij van rechten is.  :Embarrassment: 

Het poppetje/letters zijn geplakt op glad hout (Wat ook voor flightcases gebruikt wordt) Daar hebben we zelf een frame om heen gemaakt en die hangt met een u profiel aan een ProDJUser Slant 12-16 case. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Oekie

Geluid:
- Dynacord Powermax 5 + extra F8 sub.
- Dynacord am-12
- 2x Numark CDN-90
- Numark PPD-9000
- Sony MDS-E10 minidisc
- Beyer Dynamic Opus NE 500 S
- Alesis microverb 4

Licht:
- Martin Light Jockey met touch screen
- 2x T-Balk met elk 4 par 56 spots
- 2x Martin Mania EF-1i
- 2x Martin Mania DC1
- 2x Martin T-Rex
- 4x Martin MX-1
- 2x Martin EFX500
- Martin Atomic 3000

Special effects:
- 2x Showtec Snowbreeze
- 2x Martin Magnum 800
- 2x Antari z-1020
- Après Ski Fanfare
- Streamer shooters

----------


## 4AC

Nette drive-in hoor! Vooral dat strakgespannen doek is érg gaaf.
Waarom geen tussenpaaltje trouwens?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## sis

Ziet er inderdaad zeer gelikt uit .
Heb je geen last gehad van opwaaiend zand in jou apparatuur op de onderste foto ?
sis

----------


## djspeakertje

Draai je alleen met cd's of heb je ook nog ergens een laptop staan? Want de meeste drive-inns staan met laptopje en gebruiken de cd-speler (s) alleen als backup voor de laptop. Verder een hele nette drive-inn, zo zie je ze niet vaak meer, bij ons in de buurt is het vooral skytec en dap, behalve bij de wat grotere.

Daan

----------


## Oekie

> Ziet er inderdaad zeer gelikt uit .
> Heb je geen last gehad van opwaaiend zand in jou apparatuur op de onderste foto ?
> sis



Zand is net als confetti.... Dat blijf je tegen komen.... Zit nu af en toe nog tussen de wielen meer niet. Heb alles grondig schoon gemaakt!






> Draai je alleen met cd's of heb je ook nog ergens een laptop staan? Want de meeste drive-inns staan met laptopje en gebruiken de cd-speler (s) alleen als backup voor de laptop. Verder een hele nette drive-inn, zo zie je ze niet vaak meer, bij ons in de buurt is het vooral skytec en dap, behalve bij de wat grotere.
> 
> Daan



Dank je wel voor je complimenten. Ik draai nog steeds met cd's!  :Big Grin:

----------


## partydrivein

Hele nette set!
maar wat staat er op die dimmerpacks die in je truss hangen?

----------


## Stoney3K

> Hele nette set!
> maar wat staat er op die dimmerpacks die in je truss hangen?



Gokje: De zwaailichten, met de dimmerpacks op switch-functie.

Edit: En die toeter natuurlijk  :Wink:

----------


## partydrivein

1 zwaailicht per dimmerpack beetje overdreven...
Of zijn die effecten van Martín niet DMX?

----------


## moderator

Zou het je niet sieren door gewoon even de reactie van Oekie af te wachten?
Lijkt mij zinvoller dan zelf zonder enige onderbouwing conclusies trekken...

----------


## partydrivein

> *1 zwaailicht per dimmerpack* beetje overdreven...
> Of zijn die effecten van Martín niet DMX?



Ik stel de vraag omdat het dikke gedeelte in de quote mij overdreven lijkt dit is geen conclusie.
Dit is mijn aanleiding voor de vraag, zal het anders proberen te forumuleren volgende keer.

----------


## dj-wojcik

Ik zat zo te kijken en ik zag op zo'n site deze foto:
http://www.oekie.nl/Images/Fotoalbum/Oekie-005.jpg

Nu is mijn vraag weet iemand voor wat die grote rode knoppen zijn. toch niet voor de schietstoelen he?

Anders wacht ik wel op reactie van Iwan zelf :Wink:

----------


## DMiXed

> Nu is mijn vraag weet iemand voor wat die grote rode knoppen zijn. toch niet voor de schietstoelen he?



Die zien er idd wel erg spannend uit! Vooral omdat ze ook nog een eige
kist hebbe  :Big Grin:  _Maybe there's a bom inside!!_

----------


## Stoney3K

> Die zien er idd wel erg spannend uit! Vooral omdat ze ook nog een eige
> kist hebbe  _Maybe there's a bom inside!!_



Er zitten labels onder. Iemand goed met Photoshop?  :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Er zitten labels onder. Iemand goed met Photoshop?



me? :Big Grin:  maar hij word er niet grote er niet scherper op :Wink:

----------


## DMiXed

> me? maar hij word er niet grote er niet scherper op



Nu kun je wel de titeltjes veranderen ^^

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> me? maar hij word er niet grote er niet scherper op



Niet? Bij mij wel...  :Confused:

----------


## laptop

> Niet? Bij mij wel...



 wat zijn we weer grappig vandaag. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roelande

> Niet? Bij mij wel...



hihi  :Big Grin: 


mss van een confettishooter ofzo?

----------


## DMiXed

> Niet? Bij mij wel...



geluidseffectje?? of idd een confettiecanon... wel leuk gedaan mr de Fritesbakker :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-wojcik

Helaas nog geen reactie van oekie. Maar ik vraag me, nu ik de foto's weer zag, echt af wat er achter die knoppen schuilt. en ik vraag me dus ook af waar oekie is gebleven :Big Grin: :P

----------


## Oekie

> 1 zwaailicht per dimmerpack beetje overdreven...
> Of zijn die effecten van Martín niet DMX?



Sorry voor de late reactie....

Op de dimmerpacks zijn aangesloten:
De zwaailampen, Martin T-rex en Martin Mania-Ef1i en eventueel is er aan beide kanten nog ruimte voor een sneeuwmachine....

----------


## Oekie

> Ik zat zo te kijken en ik zag op zo'n site deze foto:
> http://www.oekie.nl/Images/Fotoalbum/Oekie-005.jpg
> 
> Nu is mijn vraag weet iemand voor wat die grote rode knoppen zijn. toch niet voor de schietstoelen he?
> 
> Anders wacht ik wel op reactie van Iwan zelf



Een DJ die regelmatig bij Oekie draait zegt er het volgende over:
1 is voor het vuurwerk
2 is voor de schietstoel als er een bagger slechte DJ draait
3 is het licht en geluidsignaal als de DJ's dorst/honger hebben
4 is voor een valluik als er iemand grease of paradise nou je weet wel  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  komt aanvragen ...

Iwan's versie:
Ik zal jullie uit de droom helpen...
Die is voor de apres ski fanfare...
What the hell is een apres ski fanfare...????
Een toeterkist. Wat iedereen in z'n hand (apres ski toeter) houd doen wij met knoppen... Maar dan harder en langer....

----------


## Oekie

> geluidseffectje?? of idd een confettiecanon... wel leuk gedaan mr de Fritesbakker



 
Misschien wel een idee om onder iedere knop een bestelling te programmeren...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Oekie

Af en toe werk ik samen met een DJ die gebruikt maakt van 2x Pioneer CDJ 2000. 
Speciaal hiervoor hebben we twee extra beugels gemaakt boven in de sound flightcase. 
Op deze manier kunnen we gebruik maken van 6 cd spelers. 
Erg overdreven natuurlijk. Normaliter maken we alleen gebruik van de 2x Pioneer CDJ 2000 in combinatie met de 1x numark CDN-90 of alleen van 2x Numark CDN-90. 
Bijgaand ook nog een foto'tje van een kleine opstelling van m'n show.

En o ja voor de kenners:
Op foto 1 staat de powermax 5 erg laag opgesteld. Dit met in het achterhoofd houdend dat dit feest in een houten zaal plaats vond (Archeon) en het geluidsniveau na 23.00 uur omlaag moest en het voor 125 personen was...

Op foto 2 staan inderdaad nog 2 Pioneer CDJ-1000 MK3 deze zijn inmiddels vernieuwd door de CDJ 2000....

----------


## MusicSupport

Oekie! Mooie nette spullen heb je! Goed gedaan...


Maar doe mij, jezelf en je klanten een plezier en zorg dat die topkasten omhoog komen. 

Stel ik kom bij jou inprikken met mijn taperack voor de artiest waarvoor ik werk en ik hoor van je dat je een keurige Dyacord set hebt staan,....dan denk ik, okey dat is in orde.

Kom ik binnen en staan die toppen zo laag;.... dan komt het eigen setje uit de bus.

Op deze manier klettert het hoog tegen de voorste personen aan. Geen verstaanbaarheid! De hoogte van de zaal is nooit een excuus; alleen als je er zelf niet in kan staan  :Big Grin: 

Als je geld hebt voor CDJ1000's kun je vast ook wel 2 paaltjes kopen! Of een kubus bouwen die tussen de subs en toppen kan!

Succes!

----------


## Stoney3K

> Als je geld hebt voor CDJ1000's kun je vast ook wel 2 paaltjes kopen! Of een kubus bouwen die tussen de subs en toppen kan!
> 
> Succes!



Simpel denken: Pak die kistjes waar nu de Wizzards op staan, knikker ze op hun kant bovenop de sub, de hele stack vaststrappen en klaar ben je. Zo even van de foto gezien win je dan al gauw een driekwart meter aan hoogte.

Mocht het gaan kantelen, dan kun je de kistjes nog altijd verzwaren aan de onderkant door er wat in te gooien.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Simpel denken: Pak die kistjes waar nu de Wizzards op staan, knikker ze op hun kant bovenop de sub, de hele stack vaststrappen en klaar ben je. Zo even van de foto gezien win je dan al gauw een driekwart meter aan hoogte.
> 
> Mocht het gaan kantelen, dan kun je de kistjes nog altijd verzwaren aan de onderkant door er wat in te gooien.



Uuuh, okey, maar de koppeling van de subs met de grond? 1,5 tot 3dB cadeau geef ik niet graag terug. En ik betwijfel met het gewicht van de set of dat stabiel staat op die kistjes; en dan zou ik nog de toppen hoger willen...

----------


## Stoney3K

> Uuuh, okey, maar de koppeling van de subs met de grond? 1,5 tot 3dB cadeau geef ik niet graag terug. En ik betwijfel met het gewicht van de set of dat stabiel staat op die kistjes; en dan zou ik nog de toppen hoger willen...



Ik neem aan dat je begrijpt dat ik de kistjes TUSSEN de sub en top bedoel, als alternatief voor een tussenpaaltje of stukje truss? Niet de hele stack op het kistje parkeren.

Dat de boel aan de bovenkant zwaarder wordt heb je met een truss ertussen ook, en met een tussenpaaltje al helemaal veel last van. Als het goed aan elkaar vast zit maakt het niet uit of je een los speakerkastje, trusspaaltje, flightcase of betonblok gebruikt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ik neem aan dat je begrijpt dat ik de kistjes TUSSEN de sub en top bedoel, als alternatief voor een tussenpaaltje of stukje truss? Niet de hele stack op het kistje parkeren.
> 
> Dat de boel aan de bovenkant zwaarder wordt heb je met een truss ertussen ook, en met een tussenpaaltje al helemaal veel last van. Als het goed aan elkaar vast zit maakt het niet uit of je een los speakerkastje, trusspaaltje, flightcase of betonblok gebruikt.



 
Ja zeker wel, ten eerste is er het prijsverschil :Stick Out Tongue: , en ten tweede heb ik zo'n gevoel dat met een blok gewapend beton van formaat je sub tot brandhout versplinterd wordt... :Big Grin: 



Daan

----------


## Oekie

Beste allemaal....

Nogmaals als je deze set in deze opstelling open zet dan tetter je echt de tent uit. Sterker nog het moest om 23.00 uur al zachter. Ik heb dus bewust voor gekozen voor deze opstelling.

Ik ben het met jullie eens dat het er zo niet uit ziet. Maar met dat armzalige stokje (tussenpaaltje) wat er standaard bij geleverd zit al helemaal niet.

Normaal als wij een opstelling neerzetten gaan er altijd 2 extra sub's mee  :EEK!: !!!! Of we die dan wel of niet aansluiten ligt helemaal aan ons, en dan staan er zelfs nog twee alluminuim onderstellen onder om inderdaad het hoog wat hoger door de zaal heen te laten gieren!

Onlangs bij een geluidstechnicus geweest en hebben het set eens nader onder de loep gelegd. Het is nou eenmaal een brute brul set voor weinig geld. Kijk als je 20.000 euro meer heb te besteden dan werd het ook wel anders.  :Big Grin: 

Alle waar naar z'n geld....

----------


## MusicSupport

> Beste allemaal....
> 
> Nogmaals als je deze set in deze opstelling open zet dan tetter je echt de tent uit. Sterker nog het moest om 23.00 uur al zachter. Ik heb dus bewust voor gekozen voor deze opstelling.
> 
> Ik ben het met jullie eens dat het er zo niet uit ziet. Maar met dat armzalige stokje (tussenpaaltje) wat er standaard bij geleverd zit al helemaal niet.
> 
> Normaal als wij een opstelling neerzetten gaan er altijd 2 extra sub's mee !!!! Of we die dan wel of niet aansluiten ligt helemaal aan ons, en dan staan er zelfs nog twee alluminuim onderstellen onder om inderdaad het hoog wat hoger door de zaal heen te laten gieren!
> 
> Onlangs bij een geluidstechnicus geweest en hebben het set eens nader onder de loep gelegd. Het is nou eenmaal een brute brul set voor weinig geld. Kijk als je 20.000 euro meer heb te besteden dan werd het ook wel anders. 
> ...



Er is ook zeeeeker niets mis met de set hoor! We begrijpen je punt; maar het plaatsen van een stokje of extra subs of blok onder of tussen de set heeft mijns inziens niks met het brulvermogen van je set te maken. Gewoon altijd de toppen hoog!

----------


## djspeakertje

> Er is ook zeeeeker niets mis met de set hoor! We begrijpen je punt; maar het plaatsen van een stokje of extra subs of blok onder of tussen de set heeft mijns inziens niks met het brulvermogen van je set te maken. Gewoon altijd de toppen hoog!



 
Inderdaad, en als het te hard gaat zit er als het goed is een master-fader op je mengtafeltje :Wink: 

Het enige wat je nu doet is zorgen dat de achterste mensen geen hoog meer horen omdat dat allemaal doodslaat in de eerste paar rijen.


Daan

----------


## Oekie

Hierbij een paar foto's van een klein verjaardags feestje....
Leuke zaal.



Deze keer extra meegenomen m'n twee nieuw aangeschafte Pioneer CDJ-2000. Waar ik nog andere beugels voor ga kopen zodat de stekkers/kabels erachter vallen (voordat iemand weer over afwerking begint  :Cool: )



En een picture from behind.....



Voor deze opdracht was er geen lichtshow nodig maar voor de uitstraling heb ik wel m'n complete booth meegenomen.

Linker case:
Zit lichtsturing in een showtec lite 8 pro met daarbij een een touchscreen met daarop martin lightjockey. Hier staan allemaal voorgeprogrammeerde shows in. Onderin zit nog een 16 amp. krachtstroom stroomverdeler.

Middelste case:
De welbesproken rode knoppen.... Dit is een aansturing voor de après ski fanfare onder iedere knop zit een ander soort toeter. Een showtec led controller. Onderin de case zit een 32 amp krachtstroom stroomverdeler.

Rechter case:
- 2x Pioneer CDJ-2000
- 2x Numark CDN-90
- Numark PPD-9000
- Beyer Dynamic Opus NE 500 S (draadloze microfoon)
- Sennheiser EW100G2 (draadloze microfoon)
- Sony MDS-E10 (minidisc speler)
- Alesis MicroVerb4

Geluid:
- Dynacord Powermax 5 (vandaag een keer zonder de extra sub's)

----------


## jaksev

Zeker nice! netjes voor elkaar!

Alleen werkt dat kleine mengpaneeltje goed? met al die apparatuur die je er op aan hangt?

----------


## DJordy

heeeeeel netjes,

alleen is het niet een beetje overkill? 6 cd spelers?

----------


## pilot

Ziet er goed uit,eindelijk weer iemand die met cd's draait ipv computer.Wel veel cd spelers als je die pioneers altijd meeneemt zou ik ervoor kiezen een numark en mengpaneel eruit en een dateq er voor in de plaats.Heb je ook wat meer microfoon mogelijkheden bij een voordrachtje ofzo.NUmark plus mengpaneel in een kistje voor losse verhuur.Verder complimenten

----------


## Oekie

> Ziet er goed uit,eindelijk weer iemand die met cd's draait ipv computer.Wel veel cd spelers als je die pioneers altijd meeneemt zou ik ervoor kiezen een numark en mengpaneel eruit en een dateq er voor in de plaats.Heb je ook wat meer microfoon mogelijkheden bij een voordrachtje ofzo.NUmark plus mengpaneel in een kistje voor losse verhuur.Verder complimenten



 
Zit er over te denken om een Pioneer DJM-900 Nexus te gaan kopen.
En dan 1 Numark CDN-90 eruit te halen.
Dus een kleine aanpassing zit er wel aan te komen betreffende het mengpaneel....

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Je kunt altijd 1 CDN 90 in je licht rack plaatsen ? je hebt daar plek zat...

----------


## Dj Bjornnie

Mooie show  :Wink: 
Alleen volgensmij moeten die speakers toch wat hoger

----------


## Oekie

Zo hierbij een foto van de laatste update...
What's new...
- Pioneer DJM-900 Nexus
- Pioneer CDJ-2000

----------


## DMiXed

> Zo hierbij een foto van de laatste update...
> What's new...
> - Pioneer DJM-900 Nexus
> - Pioneer CDJ-2000



Sjessus, wat leg jij de merkgeile DJ's toch in de watten... :Wink:  Ziet er goed uit!

----------


## Mark Vriens

Zieke set inmiddels haha  :Smile:  Ga je nu ook een nieuwe booth maken of blijft ie zo? Vind het van voren er niet echt top uitzien, 3 van die Pioneer-uitsteeksels

----------


## Oekie

Sfeer impressie die ik heb laten maken...  :Cool:

----------


## discover

zier er goed uit zeg, hier kunnen de meeste denk ik wel een voorbeeld aan nemen  :Smile:

----------


## yorick

> Sfeer impressie die ik heb laten maken...



We moeten binnenkort maar eens kopje koffie drinken,
Heb misschien wat leuks in onze regio ;-)!

----------


## Oekie

> We moeten binnenkort maar eens kopje koffie drinken,
> Heb misschien wat leuks in onze regio ;-)!



Ik hoor het wel...  :Cool:

----------


## marcel_piet

Je drive in ziet er top uit !  een mooi geheel en het publiek krijgt een mooie show .   Wat ik me af vroeg .  Je plaat waar de toutchscreen inzit  heb je die zelf gemaakt ( volgens mij is het een 15 inch scherm in een 19 inch rack)  of heb je die ergens gekocht ?  ik heb namelijk ook een 15 inch inbouwscherm maar kan nergens zon plaat vinden .  graag zou ik horen hoe je eraan gekomen bent .

----------


## DJ Antoon

Stuur me een PM, ik heb nog wel iets heel moois.

----------

